# WACO'S Thread



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Heres sum of my old builds, Not perfect but here it goes..........





































Still werkin on this one!


























































































Got more to upload and more pics to take, all these cars were built bout within tha past 7 yrs or so. Enjoy homies, open for all commentz :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

good work!!

flexin some airbrush skills on that first one :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice stuff bro, that '67 is killer!


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

looks good homie good paint jobs keep it up homie


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

got sum more ya'll!!!  






















































































































More comin Homies  :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

NICE BUILDS HOMIE! I like your work Keep It UP


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

x2


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good


----------



## javzam78 (Sep 5, 2007)

definitely interesting...the first one is sick and unusual


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Thanx for all tha feed back. I was kinda nervous on post up pics. Thank u all


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Here to them hoes who wheel watch!


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

good looking paint jobs bro keep up the good work :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

damn man what the hell took you so long to post this stuff up!!!!

You got some serious builds there :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

love the 67 bro!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

damn homie you been here this long and just now posting up this badass stuff. WTF :twak:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Nov 7 2007, 12:54 PM~9176174
> *damn man what the hell took you so long to post this stuff up!!!!
> 
> You got some serious builds there :biggrin:
> *



Thanx Doc,all these cars r old,I been werkin on all new ones. :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 7 2007, 01:23 PM~9176415
> *damn homie you been here this long and just now posting up this badass stuff.    WTF  :twak:
> *


My bad Low  . I really didnt think any one would like em you feel me


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Nov 7 2007, 01:25 PM~9176433
> *My bad Low   . I really didnt think any one would like em you feel me
> *



they nice man, keep it up. :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

hey Waco! you got a cazy ass style of building ! And some crazy paint work ! I wouldn't worry about posting anything ! They show your talent nice ! And remember the more you build the better you become ! Just enjoy what you do Waco and keep movin forward ! You already out doing others on here BE PROUD !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Nov 7 2007, 12:44 PM~9176095
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

yep, that is tight!!!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

MAAAN you have nothing to nervous of! Your builds are GOOD!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

MAAAN you have nothing to nervous of! Your builds are GOOD!


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 7 2007, 03:55 PM~9176581
> *MAAAN you have nothing to nervous of! Your builds are GOOD!
> *


 x2 real good :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

looking good!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

NICE BUILDS WACO KILLER PAINT JOBS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

DID YOU DO THE MURALS ?


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Naw Pancho. I got an airbrusher here n Waco, his name is Von Otto. He is tha guy who put tha murals on tha Selena Bomb,and Wild Thing 2000 tha truck of tha year i think in tha late 90's


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

nice work!!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Nov 7 2007, 03:32 PM~9177254
> *NICE BUILDS WACO KILLER PAINT JOBS :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> DID YOU DO THE MURALS ?
> *



X2


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

damn srt8 Waco i love this shit, i like the way u do the fade away look with the paintwork homie keep up the good work :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

told u to post it up homie.... LOVE the crazy interiors and paint homie.... especially that tahoe!!!!


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

nice paint on that tahoe bro :machinegun: color combo. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Thanx for all ur feed back guyz. I will be postin up my projects later today.


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Here r sum projects...............My purple 58




























And a 64 and my monte





































I'll post more up later


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

OH SHIT ROLLIN MILO II


and that 58 is going to me rollin LARGE !


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: .
I may go wit 13s on tha 58.


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

Sweet


----------



## Twisted_Dreams (Nov 21, 2007)

HEY WACO PRETTY NICE I LIKE THE PAINT JOB THE GREEN AND ORANGE THATS SWEET


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

looks good the green 67 and yellow 62 are one of my favorites .... love all the mods that where done to the cars


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

nice pics waco


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Heres my 2dr Fleetwood i got frm Twinn. I've been werkin on it
These rims have money on tha lip. kinda hard to tell.





































Almost done with it. I'll keep ya'll posted


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

thats awesome keep it up


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:0 

NNIICCEE!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Lookin paid there Waco ! DOn't forget to add your custom made plates on this ! LOL !


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

lookin good holmez nice to see you put them decals to use LOL :biggrin: hopefully 
the other ones get to ya soon :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Dec 5 2007, 12:03 PM~9380042
> *:0
> 
> NNIICCEE!!!!
> *



X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :0 X3


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Got sum foiling done still need to do tha opera lights, then off to clear it..



















My Caddy grill was messed up so i took it off, just gonna fix it then put it back on later maybe. I made a grill its kinda messed up gonna try to fix it tho :biggrin: 




























Wat do ya'll think homiez Yay or Nay?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

SWEETASS..............no ****. 


I love that color and the decals on there. :0


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

lookin pretty bad ass bro :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

pm me your addy ill send out another grill homie if i would have payed attention you would have never gotten that grill


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 6 2007, 10:03 PM~9394006
> * pm me your addy ill send out another grill homie if i would have payed attention you would have never gotten that grill
> *


Itz kool Twinn. I wasnt tryna put u on Blast homie.  Puro Respecto to u hermano.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I'd keep messing with the castle grille. :cheesy:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Yes Sir :biggrin: just a mock up homie. thanx for tha feed back


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

i dont care for caddys to much but that one looks bitchin. love the decals and rims :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 6 2007, 06:44 PM~9393835
> *:0  :0 X3
> *


x-4


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 6 2007, 10:33 PM~9394316
> *i dont care for caddys to much but that one looks bitchin. love the decals and rims :thumbsup:
> *



Thankz Spike :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Thanx Twinn, RO,Lowandbeyond,Cruzinlow :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

big pimpin man


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

that shit looks badass waco keep it up homie


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Lookin good. That grill looks like a keeper.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

verry nice work homie!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Got sum more werk done on tha fleetwood............




























still gotta figure how i want tha stance to be, minor interior werk needs to be done, and cleared, and this bad boy should be a wrap :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

you should lock it up


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

Fleetwood is awesome Waco!!!!!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Here r sum more cars I'm gettin ready for tha show at tha end of Jan. here n Waco




























and this pink Rivi :biggrin: 










wat ya'll think homies???????????


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

look damn good Waco!!!


----------



## bigDside (Aug 16, 2007)

damn i like the fleetwood man real nice :biggrin:


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

fleetwood is a bad bitch bro!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Thanx homies, just trying my best :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Lookin good homie Keep it up


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

:thumbsup: NICE RIDE'S!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

lookin good homie..lookin real good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Dec 26 2007, 05:50 AM~9533473
> *
> and this pink Rivi  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


more pics please...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ChevyKid (Dec 23, 2007)

clean builds


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Bump....T T T


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

you get my PM waco?


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

this looks fuckin mean .....what color is that???


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

I based it with silver metal specks. and went over it with a alpine green pearl frm dupli color.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Dec 26 2007, 08:32 AM~9533417
> *Got sum more werk done on tha fleetwood............
> 
> 
> ...




:worship: :worship: :worship: fuckin SICK!!! :0


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 3 2008, 12:40 AM~9594136
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:    fuckin SICK!!!    :0
> *



X-2!!! VERY NICE!! and you wanted my rides????? :loco:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

for collector reasons Bro. Every one has a different style. wat can i say Modeltech. i have an eye for Art on Wheels. keep up tha good werk bro :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:thumbsup: keep an eye out for a ups truck anyday here!! :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Ok homie.....After lookin at tha Lac over and over, i decided to do a lil sumthin more tha paint. I tape off certain areas and sprayed Candy Green over tha entire car. Then lay sum more decals down..(Thanx Doc). Use tha gel pens for sum pinstriping. now i just gotta clean up tha gel lines and refoil again  ,and Finally clear this bad boy. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 









Sorry for tha blurry ass pic!




























Enjoy homies :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Jan 6 2008, 08:37 PM~9623090
> *Ok homie.....After lookin at tha Lac over and over, i decided to do a lil sumthin more tha paint. I tape off certain areas and sprayed Candy Green over tha entire car. Then lay sum more decals down..(Thanx Doc). Use tha gel pens for sum pinstriping. now i just gotta clean up tha gel lines and refoil again   ,and Finally clear this bad boy. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...







:0 

thats loot :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

Lac lookin sick homie


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Jan 6 2008, 05:21 PM~9624546
> *Lac lookin sick homie
> *


 :werd: x-2 :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 6 2008, 08:23 PM~9624573
> *:werd:  x-2  :biggrin:
> *



Thanx homies. just tryna be like tha big doggz


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

fuck ya bro caddy looks damn good, you can send it to me now LOL :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

badass. :0 :0 :0 :0 


imo, I liked it better without the decals, but its tits either way. Just looked better being nice and clean.


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

LowandBeyond, thanx bro for comments. Dnt worry bro i got sum more Caddyz put up this was tha first resin car i ever done. remember it only gets better with practice homie. be on tha look out for sum more Caddy'z frm me.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Jan 6 2008, 10:37 PM~9626466
> *LowandBeyond, thanx bro for comments. Dnt worry bro i got sum more Caddyz put up this was tha first resin car i ever done. remember it only gets better with practice homie. be on tha look out for sum more Caddy'z frm me.
> *



don't take my comment to heart homie. Its badass, Just to me the clean look was where it was at. Its awesome tho, keep it up. :cheesy: I wanna see it done! :0


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Awready bro. will do sir, will do.   

T T T!!!!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: caddi is comming out clean


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i still need one of those....


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Thanx homies.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Caddy lookin' DAMN good Waco!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jan 7 2008, 07:39 AM~9629168
> *Caddy lookin' DAMN good Waco!
> *


x2


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:0 :cheesy: 

nice. comin along real good man!!!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

looks crazy bro i like that


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Jan 6 2008, 07:37 PM~9623090
> *Ok homie.....After lookin at tha Lac over and over, i decided to do a lil sumthin more tha paint. I tape off certain areas and sprayed Candy Green over tha entire car. Then lay sum more decals down..(Thanx Doc). Use tha gel pens for sum pinstriping. now i just gotta clean up tha gel lines and refoil again   ,and Finally clear this bad boy. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 i love those decals. looks good


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

how the fuck did I miss this thread???

damn homie that fleet is bad ass. The concept is sick. And the paint on your rides id fookin crazy. I love the mural on the 54 chevy. 

keep up the good work.


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Jan 11 2008, 08:27 AM~9666560
> *how the fuck did I miss this thread???
> 
> damn homie that fleet is bad ass. The concept is sick. And the paint on your rides id fookin crazy. I love the mural on the 54 chevy.
> ...


Thanx bro


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Well i finaly finished my sublime green 76..............





































Now all i have to do is black wash tha grille, Almost done with sum others will post up as soon i get done


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

NICE

Pics of that top homie???!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Looking goood!!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jan 18 2008, 07:57 AM~9725659
> *NICE
> 
> Pics of that top homie???!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Damn Bro that looks bad ass!!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Jan 18 2008, 10:06 AM~9725702
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 
COMIN UP!!!


Ben is chillin back there :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

hes laminated too.lol


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jan 18 2008, 08:14 AM~9725736
> *Damn Bro that looks bad ass!!
> *



Thanx Bigg C!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

where did you get the money decals?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

looks like he made them


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

One of my homies Hooked me up!  . U need sum, I can ask if he'll make sum more!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

holy fuck!!!!!!!!!! that shits fukkin sweet homie!!!! made my 76 look like childs play.....



> _Originally posted by Waco_@Jan 18 2008, 04:47 AM~9725609
> *Well i finaly finished my sublime green 76..............
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

lookin way sick...pm me i need some of them decals


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

yo the glasshouse looks fuckin ice cold bro, nice pattern work on the hood homie, i like that :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

hood


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Jan 18 2008, 09:28 PM~9730947
> *One of my homies Hooked me up!   . U need sum, I can ask if he'll make sum more!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Looks Damn Good bro :0


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

nice bro, sik work


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Thanx for tha Comments Homiez! :biggrin: got more cars on tha table will post more pics soon! just finishing sum up last minute thingz


----------



## rayray73 (Jun 26, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Jan 21 2008, 11:15 PM~9751527
> *Thanx for tha Comments Homiez! :biggrin:  got more cars on tha table will post more pics soon! just finishing sum up last minute thingz
> *


 :0


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Jan 18 2008, 10:18 PM~9731228
> *yo the glasshouse looks fuckin ice cold bro, nice pattern work on the roof homie, i like that :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> Here r sum more cars I'm gettin ready for tha show at tha end of Jan. here n Waco
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

paint


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i wanna see some more foam ones


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 2 2008, 01:54 AM~9846891
> *i wanna see some more foam ones
> *


X2 use the foam.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

paint


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Fuck it homie we gonna do tha C-Low Foam!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

hey homie
looks like you puttin in the work !!!
looks real good keep goin !!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Feb 1 2008, 11:59 PM~9846912
> *Fuck it homie we gonna do tha C-Low Foam!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 i like that homie represent that shit to the fullest bro  :biggrin:


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

thats gonna be a sweet ride..........


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Feb 1 2008, 11:58 PM~9846903
> *X2 use the foam.
> *


Hell yeah use foam, Im doing a foam interior for my monte to!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 2 2008, 01:54 AM~9846891
> *i wanna see some more foam ones
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

nice patterns bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Heres tha update on tha 70 Monte..................................................

still need to BMF and shoot one more coat of clear,and other minor thingz wit tha interior.














































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

DAMN HOMIE... that interior looks sick!!



> _Originally posted by Waco_@Feb 5 2008, 07:40 PM~9874909
> *Heres tha update on tha 70 Monte..................................................
> 
> still need to BMF and shoot one more coat of clear,and other minor thingz wit tha interior.
> ...


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

fuck ya bro that shit is lookin hell good i like the color combo u went with :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Thanx BRO'Z. still gotta clean up tha inter. a lil bit. but yea its almost done :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Lookin good bro! 



haven't had a chance to use that foam yet.


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 5 2008, 10:48 PM~9874985
> *Lookin good bro!
> haven't had a chance to use that foam yet.
> *



its easy to werk with! :biggrin: Thanx C-LOW!!!!!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

yup :biggrin:   :biggrin:...ur welcome homie


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Feb 5 2008, 10:49 PM~9874993
> *its easy to werk with! :biggrin:  Thanx C-LOW!!!!!!
> *



I messed with it here and there. Nothing to post pics of.  It is eazy to work with just no time. 



Your interior is SICK tho mayne


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Sweet Monte homie


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE...  
KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 5 2008, 11:20 PM~9875245
> *LOOKING GOOD HOMIE...
> KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.
> *



THANX BIGGS and TWINN! and MISTA GONZO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:0 
:cheesy: 

Lookin damn good!! Color combo is perfect. The ride is coming together nicely!!!!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Heres Tha Monte finished homie! # 2 for this yr! 
































































Enjoy my brothas! :biggrin: The only bad thing is tha foiling it was detail master shit. :angry:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz ya bro, it looks freakin nice the way it turned out bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

fukkin sweet homie.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Thanx homies! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

badass bro, badass


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 11 2008, 09:16 PM~9920574
> *badass bro,  badass
> *



:yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

NOBODY LIKES A SHOW OFF :biggrin: I SHOULD SEND YOU MY MONTE TO PAINT IT FOR ME


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Feb 11 2008, 11:25 PM~9921852
> *NOBODY LIKES A SHOW OFF  :biggrin:  I SHOULD SEND YOU MY MONTE TO PAINT IT FOR ME
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Send it bro! We'll trade sum body werk for sum paint jobs!!! :biggrin: pm me if ur serious!


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Feb 12 2008, 12:37 AM~9921951
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Send it bro! We'll trade sum body werk for sum paint jobs!!! :biggrin: pm me if ur serious!
> *


YOUR COOL WITH ME BRO ... I GOT YOUR BACK ....I WILL DO THE BODY WORK FOR YOUR CAR..... IN EXCHANGE FOR A 76 IMPALA, 76 MONTE CARLO OR EVEN A 70 IMPALA .... OR FUCK IT I WILL WORK FOR MODELS ....LOL


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Feb 11 2008, 11:56 PM~9922054
> *YOUR COOL WITH ME BRO ... I GOT YOUR BACK ....I WILL DO THE BODY WORK FOR YOUR CAR..... IN EXCHANGE FOR A 76 IMPALA,  76 MONTE CARLO OR EVEN A 70 IMPALA .... OR FUCK IT I WILL WORK FOR MODELS ....LOL
> *



Gotcha bro, pm me ur addy. we'll werk it out there!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Great Work Homie!!

Doin big things! :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

I like your taste man..I'am going to make a more Radical LowRider..You have Inspired me..I'am going to do up a Regal after I'am done with my Club Hopper... :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Hey thanx for tha compliments homies! Eastside, hey glad i could inspire u bro, do it homie!

Oh Yea I got an invite frm M.C.B.A!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: , Now i really gotta get n gear with building.  Thanx Fam!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Congrats bro


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

congrats homie!!!!!


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

WACO, You are one of the very few new builders I wanted to see in the family. By new I mean builders who joined LIL not too long ago. 

Your builds are clean and your paint skills are to envy. Welcome bro.


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Thanx Guys! I feel at home awready!! I wanna thank u all for lettin me be a part of tha Family. :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

congrats waco !!!
you deserve it homie :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

CONGRATS BRO, RIDES LOOK GOOD


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Thanx again homies! Well back to Bizzness...... heres wer im at on my 2dr fleetwood!










this is my first time tryna do hardline, I know tha lines r crooked! but hey it was fun! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Feb 12 2008, 07:03 AM~9923553
> *WACO, You are one of the very few new builders I wanted to see in the family. By new I mean builders who joined LIL not too long ago.
> 
> Your builds are clean and your paint skills are to envy. Welcome bro.
> *


 :yes: :yes: 

sick job on them pumps homie..... the real aluminum gives it the right look huh.... big props to the homie *DoUgH* for makin these available to the LIL homies....


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Yes Sir Thanx to Dough!!! for makin tha pumps! :biggrin:


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

is it just me or the pumps look funky one looks bigger then the other if so let me know and ill send you some that look the same. my wife might have packaged the wrong ones :twak: lmao


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Tha Caddy is almost done waiting on sum wires for tha motor and my two prong k.o'z!!!!! Other than that shes ready!!!!! Enjoy!




























































































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Aww How that get there!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

BADASS BROTHER!!!! You decal the wheels too. :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 14 2008, 01:06 AM~9939350
> *BADASS BROTHER!!!!      You decal the wheels too.    :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Feb 13 2008, 10:03 PM~9939331
> *Tha Caddy is almost done waiting on sum wires for tha motor and my two prong k.o'z!!!!! Other than that shes ready!!!!!  Enjoy!
> 
> 
> ...


fukk yea she looks ready.... send her over :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Feb 14 2008, 01:07 AM~9939351
> *:biggrin:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *



almost a pain in the dick huh? :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

^^^^^^ shes a nice piece


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 14 2008, 01:10 AM~9939361
> *fukk yea she looks ready.... send her over  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




you just cock blocked mclovin! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum+Feb 14 2008, 01:13 AM~9939369-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




???????? 


hope you was talking to me. :biggrin: jk


I tried to actually decal them. It worked on the 1st set. These I just cut the papaer and all and took the dish out and rolled it all up in the tire. Can't reallt tell it. You can see the seam at the top of the tire.


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 14 2008, 01:16 AM~9939385
> *????????
> hope you was talking to me.    :biggrin:    jk
> I tried to actually decal them.    It worked on the 1st set.    These I just cut the papaer and all and took the dish out and rolled it all up in the tire.    Can't reallt tell it.    You can see the seam at the top of the tire.
> *



Yes sir! Its a bitch bro! but i managed! :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

fuck yeah bro that caddy turned out fuckin nice, :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

2dr is lookin tits!!

whered you get the cash decals/? i could really use some


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

SEND IT MY WAY BRO ..... I GOT SOME DIP ...SOME CANDY RED .... ... I WILL MAKE IT THE FIRST RADICAL ... BIG BODY ....LOL J/K LOOKING GOOD :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Thanx Homies for tha compliments!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Lookin good Meng!!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

thats sik bro, nice work


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Feb 14 2008, 07:03 AM~9939864
> *Thanx Homies for tha compliments!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


wheres the money decals from?


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 14 2008, 10:06 AM~9940539
> *thats sik bro, nice work
> *


x2 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

NICE BIGH BODY YAH WACO LOL J/P


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

man thats clean


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Heres my new addition to my family!!! I know its not plastic but i wanted to share with tha homiez!!!!! :biggrin: .........................





































and thats my daily driver on tha right, pretty soon its gonna get done as well!!










Oh yea and tha ROLLERZ piece!!










Ill get sum pics of tha ass up and tha pump setup!!!!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ON THE CADDIES.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 26 2008, 08:49 PM~10038422
> *:0  :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  ON THE CADDIES.
> *



X2 Very nice


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Thanx Homies!!!! it has a two pump setup n it I'll get sum pics of tha trunk later! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

damn..... i'm jealous....


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

nice rides :yes:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

FUCK YEAH BRO!!! cadillac pimpin, :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 26 2008, 11:27 PM~10039778
> *damn..... i'm jealous....
> *



yea me 2.... :uh: im saving for my big body


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

RO and Blazeum man ya'll dudes r crazy mayne!! I bought cuz it was a real good deal.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 27 2008, 01:27 AM~10039778
> *damn..... i'm jealous....
> *


 :yes: :biggrin: 


Good score Homie!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Very nice homie


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Feb 27 2008, 07:35 AM~10041333
> *Very nice homie
> *


x-2 :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

nice builds


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

YEA man don't even trip you got skills, Ilike that paint work with the net pattern that's hella cool


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

rollerz only cc


reppin it tho i aint steppin it ya digg!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Feb 26 2008, 07:08 PM~10037092
> *Heres my new addition to my family!!! I know its not plastic but i wanted to share with tha homiez!!!!! :biggrin: .........................
> 
> 
> ...


should see it in person....i did last weekend.
also meet waco to  
cool dude


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Awready lil homie!!!! It was cool meetin u bro!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Mar 10 2008, 05:38 PM~10135925
> *Awready lil homie!!!! It was cool meetin u bro!
> *


x2 big homie :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Ok i been doin this too much and not enough model building!!!










And now for tha next project on tha table!! my 60 Impala!!



















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

you should sale me that 5th wheel


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

I can get u one Bro!! :biggrin:


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

ya hit me up on pm. every one i know wants a arm and leg down here in nm


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Apr 9 2008, 08:14 PM~10376465
> *Ok i been doin this too much and not enough model building!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Damn CHubby get your ass back to bench ! and let that exacto blade get you back in shape ! LOL ! :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Yea 225 lbz!!!! But hey somebodyz got to be


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

petite

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Apr 10 2008, 04:57 AM~10379795
> *petite
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

NICE START


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Ok I have been real busy with tha real carz and Werk that i havent been doin any models. Sorry M.C.B.A brotherz! i will get right on track asap! but i thought i'll share tha new family member with ya'll i also got a 78 Lincoln that i will post as soon as it getz here frm Vancouver! enjoy!
































































And tha Lac is still lookin good!!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

:0 love the monte! :cheesy:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

:0 love the monte! :cheesy:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

:0 love the monte! :cheesy:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

:0 love the monte! :cheesy:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

cool talkin to you again homie. yall make it back safe


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Apr 29 2008, 07:48 PM~10535929
> *cool talkin to you again homie. yall make it back safe
> *



Hell yea mayne!! I was tired as fuck bro!!! holla at me lata lil homie!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

yeah me to. i sleept on the way back.
did you place?


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

1st on both rides! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

WHO STRIPPED THA MONTE? THAT SHIT IS CLEAN!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Apr 29 2008, 08:10 PM~10536223
> *WHO STRIPPED THA MONTE? THAT SHIT IS CLEAN!
> *


I wanna say Danny D did tha Fine lines and tha leafing! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Apr 29 2008, 07:32 PM~10535705
> *Ok I have been real busy with tha real carz and Werk that i havent been doin any models. Sorry M.C.B.A brotherz! i will get right on track asap! but i thought i'll share tha new family member with ya'll i also got a 78 Lincoln that i will post as soon as it getz here frm Vancouver! enjoy!
> 
> 
> ...


that monte is sweet carnal. take your time bro and handle your buss..  pm me you addy again bro i thing i erased it by accedent. i will send it out tomorrow.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

fuck yeah bro that monte is sick, nice bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

i love those year montes bro, my favorite. was that one at a swap meet a while back???


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 30 2008, 01:00 PM~10542635
> *i love those year montes bro, my favorite. was that one at a swap meet a while back???
> *



:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Monte and the Caddy lookin sick bro handle your biz :thumbsup:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Heres sneak peek of "Lil Red Riding Hood" another ride thats been in my family, now wit a makeover!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:  





































And i Wanna give a Big Thanx to tha one and only <span style='color:red'>Enjoy!!!!!!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

cool. i took 2nd


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

cool i took 2nd with my bike you coming to austin this weekend


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

DAMN BRO RIDES LOOKIN TIGHT! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 23 2008, 06:07 PM~10722901
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

whores


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Apr 29 2008, 07:32 PM~10535705
> *Ok I have been real busy with tha real carz and Werk that i havent been doin any models. Sorry M.C.B.A brotherz! i will get right on track asap! but i thought i'll share tha new family member with ya'll i also got a 78 Lincoln that i will post as soon as it getz here frm Vancouver! enjoy!
> 
> 
> ...



DAM WHAT YOU KNOW BOUT THEM TEXAS BOY!!!!!!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: 

Yea I sold them 2 just last week, i knocked off a 61 impala tho!! :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

and im still a R.O. wanna be... some day...


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 9 2008, 10:38 PM~10835650
> *and im still a R.O. wanna be... :sad: some day...
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Do wat u gotta do!!


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

can u get a hold of a 77-79 lincoln continental? model, not 1:1, too much on the gas. i had a 79...damn i miss that car


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Apr 29 2008, 07:32 PM~10535705
> *Ok I have been real busy with tha real carz and Werk that i havent been doin any models. Sorry M.C.B.A brotherz! i will get right on track asap! but i thought i'll share tha new family member with ya'll i also got a 78 Lincoln that i will post as soon as it getz here frm Vancouver! enjoy!
> 
> 
> ...


monte is in dallas now a beautiful car!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

So is tha Caddy bro!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

i need an LS like that in the burgh, how much?


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Heres my 63 im werkin on for tha MCBA 63 build-off!!!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

nice!!!
at dallas when you tapped me. i was like whoa hold'em up(i didnt recognize you with out your ro shirt.)
then i was i oh its carlos. then i said sup and you said sup. got some pinstriping done on the bike. not sure if you seen it.(the green 1 by the door.)

guess what it also fell but luckly i cought it


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

that trey is TIGHT!!! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

say los.
i;ve been thinking. since where all doing a model for the tour next year(me you ro's., and dallas lows.) why dont we all do a build off, instead of just showing them,. lets do a build off and get to talk to 1 another. start on the same date(better if this year) and show it 1st show.

im just putting it out there,

we all need to meet up if we are down. kit of choice e total :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

Package on the way


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

I KNOW YOU GOT BUILDS..POST THEM UP! :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

workin on the resin you sent to me. got the grill and front bumper to fit, workin on the booty kit. im not sure on what color to spray it.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 18 2008, 10:03 AM~11119791
> *Package on the way
> *


you get it ?


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Remember these!!!!! :biggrin: Thanx to sum of tha homie who made it possible!























































And Reppin Allday MCBA!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

sweet stuff homie.... i gotta finish up more stuff


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:biggrin:  

Thanx big homie!


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

DAMN HOMIE YOU BETTER NOT GET DRUNK AND FALL ON THAT BITCH OR ELSE YOUR GETTING A SLICED THROAT!!!!!!!! FUCKIN POINTS ON THAT PENDANT LOOK SHARP!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Jul 23 2008, 11:06 PM~11164794
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

got some of layitlows finest on them shelves. one hell of a collection bro.


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 27 2008, 09:26 PM~11193312
> *got some of layitlows finest on them shelves. one hell of a collection bro.
> *



oh there is still more tha i gotta post!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Jul 27 2008, 11:47 PM~11193912
> *oh there is still more tha i gotta post!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


WHAT YOU WAITING FOR? :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 28 2008, 02:01 AM~11193988
> *WHAT YOU WAITING FOR? :biggrin:
> *


truth. post em up. :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

rides look good


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

ttt for tha homie

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSYcL4jsPSc


----------



## Mexicali (Aug 7, 2008)

cool work








M.C.C


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 13 2008, 04:37 PM~11336446
> *ttt for tha homie
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSYcL4jsPSc
> *



Awready mayne cant go wrong wit a classic!!!!!Thanx lil homie!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 13 2008, 08:49 PM~11338677
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I got sum wey!!!!and tha real deal!!!


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

And Reppin Allday MCBA!!!!


my 57  well, as long as it's in good hands


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Heres sum more cars i got for my collection, i still have sum more projects coming my way.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

I hope u saved me a spot.


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 19 2008, 07:51 PM~11387597
> *I hope u saved me a spot.
> *



:0 :0 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 

name plates for cars will be made soon, thanx to all who have let me own a piece of there creationz. it will have tha names of tha builders who built em! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 WHAT ! nice collection!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 19 2008, 07:51 PM~11387597
> *I hope u saved me a spot.
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: NO ELCO  :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

lookin good brotha,lookin good..AND YOU BETTER TAKE CARE OF THEM!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

DAMN JUST LIKE ME!!! EXCEPT I'VE ONLY GOTTEN 2 RIDES FROM THE LIL HOMIES AND ONE FROM A CLUB MEMBER JAY!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Aug 20 2008, 03:15 AM~11390978
> *DAMN JUST LIKE ME!!! EXCEPT I'VE ONLY GOTTEN 2 RIDES FROM THE LIL HOMIES AND ONE FROM A CLUB MEMBER JAY!!
> *


What members of LIL do you got built ups of ?


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 20 2008, 07:44 AM~11392056
> *What  members  of  LIL  do  you  got  built ups  of  ?
> *


THE INFAMOUS MINIDREAMS & 408MODELS!! THEN I PICKED UP A RIDE FROM CLUB PRES JAY. 3 RIDES FOR MY "LIL FINEST COLLECTION"..LOL. I NEED TO GO DOWN TO MY LOCAL TROPHY SHOP TO GET "MINI" NAME PLAQUES MADE. I NEED TO GET ME A SEPERATE GLASS CASE FOR THEM.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Damn Waco you collecting them all HUH  . I like the bobble head CHINGO


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

SHOULD BE SENDIN IT SOON!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow+Aug 19 2008, 08:49 PM~11388495-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 hno: hno: uffin: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

i got 3 rides from 408 models


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Aug 19 2008, 07:47 PM~11387546
> *Heres sum more cars i got for my collection, i still have sum more projects coming my way.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!! u should add one of mines 2 your lil collection one day lol :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

C'mon wit em mayne!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IFCY1RIZ-WA

uffin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 11 2008, 02:25 PM~11579564
> *NICE!! u should add one of mines 2 your lil collection one day lol :biggrin:
> *


x-2


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL+Sep 11 2008, 05:25 PM~11579564-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



X 3 :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Sep 11 2008, 06:19 PM~11580093-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

Well show me wat ya'll got homies,I got plenty of room for more MCBA homie built models! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Sep 11 2008, 11:07 PM~11582804
> *:0
> 
> :0
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Sep 11 2008, 10:07 PM~11582804
> *:0
> 
> :0
> ...



 :cheesy: :0


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

Congrats on ur wins yesterday homie


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 22 2008, 11:06 AM~11664938
> *Congrats on ur wins yesterday homie
> *



Thanx my *****! Ya'll boyz cleaned up shop fool!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 22 2008, 11:06 AM~11664938
> *Congrats on ur wins yesterday homie
> *


 :0 pics?


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 22 2008, 12:06 PM~11664938
> *Congrats on ur wins yesterday homie
> *


x2 didnt get a chance to say laters :0


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

congrats homie


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 22 2008, 01:10 PM~11664972
> *:0  pics?
> *


sorry homie, i dont carry a camera


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Here u go homies,I entered my orange 63 and my fleetwood and Casanova and Pure Insanity and C-Low'z GameOver. Big shout out to my R.O. D-Town V.P. and Marinate made it to tha show as well as Model tech and Dough and tha Elcadmino Pancho did for me!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Dam....Nice .....wow... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Sep 23 2008, 08:01 PM~11678671
> *Dam....Nice .....wow... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

hey homie, thanks for showin the 67 vert i forgot what it looked like!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

When was Casanova built, did I miss that?


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Sep 23 2008, 06:06 PM~11679294
> *When was Casanova built, did I miss that?
> *


Naw Casanova belongs to my Vice Prez. My version of Casanova will be n the werkz soon! dont worry bro i'll keep ya'll posted :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Sep 23 2008, 06:08 PM~11679325
> *Naw Casanova belongs to my Vice Prez. My version of Casanova will be n the werkz soon! dont worry bro i'll keep ya'll posted :biggrin:
> *


cool, so it's the one that was featured in LRB back in the day?


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Yes sir it was built like 9yrs ago! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

what truck is that? and any more pics of it?


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Sep 23 2008, 06:17 PM~11679458
> *what truck is that? and any more pics of it?
> *



That truck is Pure Insanity out of West Texas Rollerz chapter! let me look


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

Ive seen it in lowrider magazine but never knew there was a model of it!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Sep 23 2008, 06:12 PM~11679369
> *Yes sir it was built like 9yrs ago! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Damn I member those days :biggrin: Looks good bro


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

badd ass bro!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

FUCK YEAH .....ROLLRZ ONLY...ROLLERZ ONLY...UP IN HERE ..UP IN HERE ...

lookin DAMN good wit all them rides together bro  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

this 4 u homie!!!





































:biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

:biggrin: waco and me set up today :biggrin: 
also very big thanks to the homie waco for helping me out today  i owe you 1 bro


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

IS THAT MODELTECHS ORANGE DUECE????


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID+Sep 28 2008, 06:16 PM~11722405-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes sir!!!!!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Big shout out to Pancho, C-Low, Modeltech, Bigg Dee, Marinate, and tequila'z 57 for making tha show! i got trophys on tha homie cars if ya'll want em hit me up! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Sep 29 2008, 03:27 PM~11730190
> *its kool bro! I felt dat that they should have judge better for different classes on tha models! Next year were gonna have to do different classes bro! so everyone can win sumthin
> Yes sir!!!!!
> *


yeah that was gay :thumbsdown: you goin to the dallas(torres empire) show?  :0


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Got too! Gotta Rep Rollerz D-Town baby!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Sep 29 2008, 03:53 PM~11730487
> *Got too! Gotta Rep Rollerz D-Town baby!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hno: hno: hno: hno: ima make a shirt that says future R.O :0


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

U kno ur gonna join fool!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 27 2008, 03:42 PM~11714829
> *this 4 u homie!!!
> 
> 
> ...


what game is this


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

looks like need for speed carbon


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Sep 29 2008, 05:07 PM~11730602
> *U kno ur gonna join fool!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i done told that fool the same thing i dont know how many times...


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Sep 29 2008, 03:36 PM~11730852
> *i done told that fool the same thing i dont know how many times...
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: He might be scared of Rollerz!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

WHUT UP....... :wave: :wave:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 29 2008, 04:33 PM~11731304
> *WHUT  UP....... :wave:  :wave:
> *


Chillin bro!!! I see Waco wuz deep at tha show!!!!We all puttin tha Co on tha map!!!!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Sep 29 2008, 05:30 PM~11731276
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: He might be scared of Rollerz!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Thanx RO!</span>


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

:thumbsup: Nice


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

damn waco building again :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

nice color an that caddy bro, lookin good


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 23 2008, 10:11 AM~11950668
> *nice color an that caddy bro, lookin good
> *


:yes: you should see that thing out in the sun! :cheesy:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 23 2008, 07:55 AM~11950079
> *damn waco building again :0  :biggrin:
> *


   Show season is almost over for me!!!! So back n tha Model Lab for me Wey!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:  

Thanx Homies for tha comments!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

SAND,SAND,SAND,SAND,SAND


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 23 2008, 09:25 PM~11958360
> *SAND,SAND,SAND,SAND,SAND
> *


U said mandalo wey!!!! AWWWW wax on wax off Marinate Son! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Oct 23 2008, 10:26 PM~11958382
> *U said mandalo wey!!!! AWWWW wax on wax off Marinate Son! :biggrin:
> *


GONNA PRIME TOMARROW! :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 23 2008, 09:38 PM~11958562
> *GONNA PRIME TOMARROW! :biggrin:
> *


AWREADY MAYNE!!! uffin: uffin: :420:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Sep 29 2008, 01:30 PM~11730232
> *Big shout out to Pancho, C-Low, Modeltech, Bigg Dee, Marinate, and tequila'z 57 for making tha show! i got trophys on tha homie cars if ya'll want em hit me up! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


how did my 57 do? damn, ALL those cars lookin bad ass


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Oct 23 2008, 10:44 PM~11958624
> *AWREADY MAYNE!!! uffin:  uffin:  :420:
> *


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Oct 23 2008, 12:51 AM~11947684
> *
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Thanx RO!</span>
> ...



84's when im rollin up :biggrin: 

lookin good mayne  

you talk to your girl yet about them petes?


hit me up mayne


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Rides lookin good Waco :thumbsup:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Oct 23 2008, 12:51 AM~11947684
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn mayne whered u get tha 84's? gotta get me sum of thos :yes:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

see you this weekend my man!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

My boy Rollinoldskoo made em.I think he got sum Grass Nomes makin em!!! :0


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Oct 24 2008, 06:38 PM~11966555
> *see you this weekend my man!
> *



:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :nicoderm:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Oct 24 2008, 09:02 PM~11967290
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :nicoderm:
> *


:nosad: :nosad:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Oct 24 2008, 03:38 PM~11966559
> *My boy Rollinoldskoo made em.I think he got sum Grass Nomes makin em!!! :0
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

and tha Lovely ElDogg " Boss Hoggin".</span>


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Nice Ridez Waco. :0 :0 :0


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Thanx SMALLZ!!!!!
I see u Wey i got them pics bro!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

that your monte too homie? :nicoderm:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

DAMN them caddys are nice.yours is looking realy good. and great job on them rims Rollinoldskoo.


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 27 2008, 10:23 PM~11991378
> *that your monte too homie?  :nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Dats "Lil Red Riding HOOD" ask MINI he knows!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

MAN SENCE J GOT RID OF HIS LS  I NOW HAVE A NEW MONTE TO CLAIM, HOW MUCH SHIPPED ON THAT MONTE :biggrin: 

SOME BAD ASS RIDES BRO!

THANKS FOR THE PICS


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Oct 28 2008, 09:37 AM~11993692
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 DOING TO MUCH IN THE HOOD :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:no: :no: :no: Never enough bro!! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Oct 28 2008, 09:40 AM~11993720
> *:no:  :no:  :no: Never enough bro!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Oct 28 2008, 09:58 AM~11993908
> *Heres Me DRUNK ass fuck. getting ready to pay sum strippers school or billz!!!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> 
> ...


damn!! i gotta build something to sell you , lmao!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 28 2008, 11:36 AM~11995322
> *damn!! i gotta build something to sell you , lmao!
> *


x2 :biggrin: nice ride waco


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa+Oct 28 2008, 09:06 AM~11993991-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gracias Pancho, wait till "Worth The Wait" n 1:1 scale!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Oct 28 2008, 01:01 PM~11996029
> *Gracias Pancho, wait till "Worth The Wait" n 1:1 scale!
> *



:0 :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHERES THE PROGRESS ON THIS ONE?


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Aww its gettin werked on!!! just gotta get tha paint just right!!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Oct 28 2008, 08:36 PM~12000041
> *Aww its gettin werked on!!! just gotta get tha paint just right!!!!
> *


  RIGHT ON DUDE WHAT KOLOR?


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

CANDY RED!!!!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Ok i finished two cars finally first one was the Orange Lac and tha second is tha Bel-Air that Marinate never finished, enjoy homies!    
oh yea i know my KO'z are missing on the Lac! :biggrin: 






















































Still gotta blackwash tha grille and tha wheel n tha fifth is a temp!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

El Dogg Project!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

lookin good home boi :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Rides are lookin good, but you gotta foil the lip on the hood of the Belair..keep um comin though...


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Nov 13 2008, 11:28 PM~12153254-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Gotcha bro!!!glad i didnt glue it yet!!! :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

AWWWW SHIT! Waco's in the mix :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

NICE CADDY HOMIE!!


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

like tham 84's


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Nov 13 2008, 08:22 PM~12153214
> *El Dogg Project!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looking good brother!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice rides Waco


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

Looks Tight man.........


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

WHERES MY MONEY???????????????????? :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Thanx homies!!!! Doc i got u!! U got my money TOO!!!!!!!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

uʍoʇ-ɥ uı ɯǝɥʇ ǝǝs oʇ ʇıɐʍ ʇuɐɔ ˙soן pooƃ uıʞooן


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Nov 14 2008, 03:54 PM~12158812
> *
> *


wuz up waco............... u got sum rides there ....... looking good :wave:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Nov 14 2008, 12:19 AM~12153197
> *Ok i finished two cars finally first one was the Orange Lac and tha second is tha Bel-Air that Marinate never finished, enjoy homies!
> oh yea i know my KO'z are missing on the Lac! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: DO THA DAM THING BIG DOG


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Nov 14 2008, 03:58 PM~12158833
> *all u wey!!!!! *


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Nov 14 2008, 09:15 PM~12161001
> *Awready homie!!! :biggrin: gotta start werkin on tha real ride after show season is over!
> all u wey!!!!!
> *



ALL YOU WEY


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Ya no Hablas cabron!!!!! hit me up this weekend wey! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Nov 14 2008, 09:17 PM~12161016
> *Ya no Hablas cabron!!!!! hit me up this weekend wey! :biggrin:
> *


:angry: I KNOW WEY.....GETTING AN ITCH TO BUILD..JUST CAUGHT UP WITH THE 1:1 SCALE RIGHT NOW


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice to see that old Hub Cap City continental kit on Orange Lac


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 14 2008, 06:54 PM~12158804
> *uʍoʇ-ɥ uı ɯǝɥʇ ǝǝs oʇ ʇıɐʍ ʇuɐɔ ˙soן pooƃ uıʞooן
> *


lookin good los. Cant wait to see them in h-town


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

Sweet looks rides .. Loving the Orange Lac


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bluesonoma_@Nov 15 2008, 12:22 PM~12165178
> *Sweet looks rides .. Loving the Orange Lac
> *


x2


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Update on "BOSS HOGGIN"





























and these came in the mail today....well several sets! :cheesy:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

im diggin Boss Hoggin fo sure! looking great!


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

nice, bro, looks badass, liking the horns!!!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan+Nov 18 2008, 11:09 PM~12198009-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thankz mayne! u kno im from Texas!  dont know if they r staying on or not!


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Nov 19 2008, 02:19 AM~12198071
> *:biggrin:
> Thankz mayne! u kno im from Texas!   dont know if they r staying on or not!
> *


i'd leave em, MAYNE


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Looking GOOD WEY! leave them horns on :thumbsup:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

HELL YEAH, LEAVE THEM ON!!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Looks good Waco. Leave the horns on homie.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Feb 14 2008, 01:03 AM~9939331
> *Tha Caddy is almost done waiting on sum wires for tha motor and my two prong k.o'z!!!!! Other than that shes ready!!!!!  Enjoy!
> 
> 
> ...



:worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Damn homie, I feel like I been sleepin on this topic, my bad,but keep up the good werk


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD BRO


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Nov 18 2008, 10:52 PM~12198276
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Damn homie, I feel like I been sleepin on this topic, my bad,but keep up the good werk
> *


U ain't been sleepin'...It's the guy who started it that's just wakin' it up. :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Yup!!! TOO MUCH DRANK IN MY CUP!!!!!!!

Oh i got more to post up n due time! :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Nov 18 2008, 10:59 PM~12198328
> *Yup!!! Put the cup down! :420: :420: :420:*


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Cant Leave Drank Alone!!!  i heard Cali got it for tha Low!!!!! :biggrin:  :420: :420:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Nov 18 2008, 11:06 PM~12198366
> *Cant Leave Drank Alone!!!   i heard Cali got it for tha Low!!!!! :biggrin:    :420: :420:
> *


Strictly Hennessy for me. :biggrin: Im an honest beaver......well at least for another 2 and a half.


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

Nice cars Waco......... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:0 :0 lookin good waco :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 



> _Originally posted by Waco_@Nov 18 2008, 10:02 PM~12197961
> *Update on "BOSS HOGGIN"
> 
> 
> ...


:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

that pic cought me off guard on your lac los. i had to hurry up and scroll down cuz i almost got cought by the teacher then she would have said some thing :loco: :loco: :|

lookin good. 5 days man 5 days :cheesy:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

BAD ASS

get to it!!! time is tickin lolol


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: SWEET WORK GUY'S!!! KEEP IT UP AND I'LL SEE SOME OF YOU SOON!!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Thanx homies!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Boss Hogin Lookin Good Bro


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

lil more update on Boss Hogg!














































still werking on tha beltz but u get tha idea! :biggrin: 

oh yea my bumperz re fucked,its cool,send them to get platedwen i send tha load to get plated!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

what did you make the belts with? better pics....


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

out of Brass!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

i just use aluminum foil :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Nov 18 2008, 08:02 PM~12197961
> *Update on <span style='color:red'>and these came in the mail today....well several sets! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


hook it up!!!!!  u kno i love my bombas :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 

FED CAMERA MAN!!!!!!!!! We had them foolz n Houston Shaking!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Shout outs to DOC,MARINATE,BIGG DEE,PANCHO,MODELTECH,C-LOW, Ya'll had ****** wanting to buy ur cars!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

you should take 1 of mine to the shows mang!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

SUPERSTAR!!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

ALL HUNGOVER AND SHIT,AND HUNGRY!!!!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

DAM THE RED LS EVEN SHOWED HUH...HE TOOK THE WHEELS OF IT


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Nov 24 2008, 08:13 PM~12248720
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Shout outs to DOC,MARINATE,BIGG DEE,PANCHO,MODELTECH,C-LOW, Ya'll had ****** wanting to buy ur cars!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:0 send them this way :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Nov 24 2008, 10:57 PM~12249409
> *:0  send them this way  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 24 2008, 09:55 PM~12249369
> *DAM THE RED LS EVEN SHOWED HUH...HE TOOK THE WHEELS OF IT
> *



Wat red LS?????


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Nov 24 2008, 11:52 PM~12250310
> *Wat red LS?????
> *


IN THE FRONT CORNER


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

wa that ur old LS???? cuz that mutha was hudd tha.......well ya sabes wey! thats tha dude that had it out there!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Nov 24 2008, 11:56 PM~12250367
> *wa that ur old LS???? cuz that mutha was hudd tha.......well ya sabes wey! thats tha dude that had it out there!
> *


  HE CHANGED IT HUH?


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Man wey it looked brown from were we wer standing. Wats good WEY!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Nov 25 2008, 12:03 AM~12250423
> *Man wey it looked brown from were we wer standing. Wats good WEY!
> *


  MARINATING, JUST GOT THE ITCH BACK TO BUILD AGAIN!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Well get to it WEY!!!!! wat tha word on tha lil ride i sent ur way??? Call me up tommorrow!


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

Heard this one was on the auction block for $300!! :0 



























Hi Hata! Hi Hata! j/k



























Thanks for supporting the show Waco and Doc Nitrus!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mistabuggs_@Nov 24 2008, 11:40 PM~12250712
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Last one aint mine homie!! It was great metting u, Naw i was offered $1300 for Malo, and that one dude offered 200 for GAME OVER!!! :biggrin:


----------



## twiztedplasticz (Oct 21, 2008)

waco ur most deff. a master at ur craft homie


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Nov 24 2008, 11:47 PM~12250748
> *ur most deff. a master at ur craft homie
> *


Not me lil homie, My homiez here on LIL are, i bought alot of cars from tha homies on here, i never take credit for someone elses builds.


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Nov 25 2008, 12:46 AM~12250736
> *Last one aint mine homie!! It was great metting u, Naw i was offered $1300 for Malo, and that one dude offered 200 for GAME OVER!!! :biggrin:
> *



Likewise bro...it was great to put ah name with ah face! I'm glad we finally met too! I'll get ur mags in the mail.  PM me ur addy. Oh yeah, I know that last one is not yours! I just posted that one bc I saw somebody asking about it. You coulda went home with ah PHAT paycheck though on the others! Great builds man! :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Awready!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Nov 25 2008, 12:46 AM~12250736
> *Last one aint mine homie!! It was great metting u, Naw i was offered $1300 for Malo, and that one dude offered 200 for GAME OVER!!! :biggrin:
> *


holly molly :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

just bumping this to the top in love of our boy WACO who's boxed up for minute ! 


He sent out some word this week ! He say he could be rolled over for keeping family first but not to trip on that and he'll be cutting up plastic by 2010 ! He said even being away from the bench he'll probley produce more then KB !LOL ! 

He also said that you all should be making 09 the year of growth  for the hobby ! And he also said to keep cracking on HEARSE DRIVER and the NUT HAIR CADDY ! 

He seems to be in good sprits says them BLUE BOYS are just hold his PV cause of other shit but its weak and he'll be facing the judge in minute ! Until then keep the shit funny so when he get back he something to laugh at besides the pic from the show i posted up of the crack head ! LOL !


*1 LUV C.O.#0123263 !*I GOT THIS COVERED FOR YOU !


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

DAM i WAS WOUNDERIN WHY HE HASN'T CALLED ME.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

DAMN AINT THAT SOMESHIT, I TALKED TO HOMIE ONE DAY THEN ALL OF A SUDDEN IT WAS LIKE HE DISAPPERED INTO THIN AIR ,GONNA MISS THE BROTHA WHILE HE IS GONE, JUST AINT THE SAME WITH OUT HIM REPLYING IN A TREAD WITH-OUT A BIG* AAWWREADY*


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 17 2009, 03:32 PM~13030858
> *just  bumping this  to  the  top  in  love  of  our  boy  WACO  who's  boxed  up  for  minute  !
> He sent  out some  word  this  week !  He  say  he  could  be  rolled  over  for  keeping  family  first  but  not  to  trip  on that  and  he'll  be  cutting  up  plastic  by  2010  !  He  said  even  being  away  from  the  bench  he'll  probley    produce  more  then  KB  !LOL !
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

shows are gonna suck when i aint chillin with him 
im fortunate enough to know the guy :yes:
real good homie of mine since last year. would kick it at every show
for the whole show


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Just an update...
Homie is doin ok. Keepin his head up and movin on. Says he has a new lawyer working on his appeal to see if he can get his sentence reduced.
If anyone wants to write to him pm me and ill give you his info.

He asked me to saw AWWWWREADYYY!
to all the homies!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Feb 12 2010, 12:05 PM~16592281
> *Just an update...
> Homie is doin ok.  Keepin his head up and movin on.  Says he has a new lawyer working on his appeal to see if he can get his sentence reduced.
> If anyone wants to write to him pm me and ill give you his info.
> ...





:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Feb 12 2010, 10:05 AM~16592281
> *Just an update...
> Homie is doin ok.  Keepin his head up and movin on.  Says he has a new lawyer working on his appeal to see if he can get his sentence reduced.
> If anyone wants to write to him pm me and ill give you his info.
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz ya Doc..sounds all good..hey yo pm me the info to get a letter to him brotha...


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: TELL HIM I SAID TO KEEP HIS HEAD UP AND WERE WAITING FOR HIM!! FAMILIA!!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Apr 9 2010, 02:28 AM~17141930
> *:biggrin: TELL HIM I SAID TO KEEP HIS HEAD UP AND WERE WAITING FOR HIM!! FAMILIA!!
> *


 u know this!!!!!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Spoke to Waco today. He is being moved around from one place to another at the moment.

He wanted me to wish all the LIL homies a MERRY CHRISTMAS and HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!
Ill post up the new addi once I have it.

Just as Waco would say....


AWREEEAAADDDYYY


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Dec 25 2010, 01:15 PM~19418556
> *Spoke to Waco today.  He is being moved around from one place to another at the moment.
> 
> He wanted me to wish all the LIL homies a MERRY CHRISTMAS and HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!
> ...


:h5:


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Dec 25 2010, 03:15 PM~19418556
> *Spoke to Waco today.  He is being moved around from one place to another at the moment.
> 
> He wanted me to wish all the LIL homies a MERRY CHRISTMAS and HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!
> ...


Thanks for the update.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

so how long more is the vacation?


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 25 2010, 06:23 PM~19419461
> *so how long more is the vacation?
> *


As it stands..... roughly 16 years to go unless his lawyer can make things happen.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Dec 25 2010, 05:30 PM~19419708
> *As it stands..... roughly 16 years to go unless his lawyer can make things happen.
> *


daaaaaaaaaaaaam


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Dec 25 2010, 02:15 PM~19418556
> *Spoke to Waco today.  He is being moved around from one place to another at the moment.
> 
> He wanted me to wish all the LIL homies a MERRY CHRISTMAS and HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!
> ...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Dec 25 2010, 05:30 PM~19419708
> *As it stands..... roughly 16 years to go unless his lawyer can make things happen.
> *


 :0 16 years?! G.D.!!! whats the charge?! :wow:


----------

